# How Can You Tell How Many Jewels?



## Classy (Sep 24, 2013)

How am I able to tell how many jewels are on this Benson Pocket Watch?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum!! :welcome:

As a rule the balance will have 5 jewels, top pivot jewel, top cap jewel, bottom pivot jewel, bottom cap jewel, and the impulse jewel, the lever will have two impulse jewels, as a general rule the escape wheel, which is the solid steel small wheel next to the balance usually has two jewels, one at the top and one at the bottom to pivot on, but this is not always the case.

So as a general rule most pocket watches have 7 jewels, yours appears to also have the fourth wheel ( i think that's the correct term ) jewelled as well as the escape wheel from the picture, so your watch is a eleven jewel one


----------

